# Vizsla Weight - Is Ruby small?



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Ruby (female) is exactly 4.5 months today. She is 23 pounds. I ran into a male vizsla just the other day. He was 5 months old and MUCH bigger than Ruby. Granted, he is older and male, but I was amazed.

I can tell Ruby will probably end up on the small side (not unhealthy small though). Just curious - is this small? Any guesses at what her final weight might be? Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about her size.
My daughters female tops the scale at 42 lbs on a heavy day. She is 2 1/2 years old and light on her feet. Built to run, lots of endurance, and leaves the big dogs in the dust.
I call her a pocket rocket.


----------



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Ya, it's 100% a curiosity thing. She's eats very well.


----------



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Found this guide just now:
http://www.puppyweights.com/Hungarian-Vizsla/145/

Obviously, it's no where near perfect. But still a neat tool.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't own a female Vizsla but I do know a few about the same age as my boys and they were much smaller and still are about 10lbs. lighter.

Although they were fixed pretty young except for one female that is still intact and she is a lot bulkier.

.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is a tiny little girl, weighing in at 16 kilos and 22inches at her shoulder...I saw some other female Vizsla the other day and they were nearly twice Darcy's size....she is a pocket rocket and an absolute loon.
the second photo is not of a very tiny Darcy,but a very LARGE tree..she was up to her squirrel chasing tricks again today..


----------



## antsmarchin (May 17, 2013)

We are thinking about getting a Vizsla, and we are looking for a smaller female one. In my eyes, you hit the jackpot! But thats just me.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Darcy is so pretty!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you'll find it difficult to find what is normal for a V. I have seen many responses from people on the forum for adult Vs weighing anywhere from 35 pounds to 85 pounds. Our "little" girl is three years old and weighs 72 pounds. She IS overweight as well, and that wasn't supposed to be possible with a V. Regardless of their size these are wonderful dogs and you will enjoy them at any size.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya will be 9 months in a couple days. She averages 40 lbs. I expected her to be about 45ish lb by now because her mom is a larger girl, but I don't think that will happen. She may be small, but she can run like the wind with all the grace!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Our Maddie is 37.4 pounds at six months. She "looks" about right.


----------



## lpdonahue (May 20, 2013)

My female will be 2 in 5 days and she is 32lbs.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby is 2 1/2 yrs old and hovers around 41 lbs. She is the perfect size and I can even pick her up. I love my little snuggly girl!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Big Rud 66.2 lbs 

Willow will make about 48 lbs maybe 2lbs more Earned Muscle 3x then Fat ;D


----------

